# Living long term in Egypt.



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

We intend to move to Egypt for several years. We intend to buy a flat to live in. I am a self-funded Australian my wife is Egyptian. Refresh my knowledge of visa rules etc plz. I can still stay on by simply renewing my visa each year or has it changed/tightened up in recent years?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Visa rules are a nightmare at the moment... they seem to change each day and reading the relevant articles does not make the rules any clearer.. and of course the rules do not apply to everyone, it depends on who is on duty and who is asking.. some things never change


----------



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

I was last there ten years back. Renewing your visa was almost considered easy-peasy back then.

U mean me, foreigner with egyptian wife could find myself (foreigner), sitting in the airport heading back home 'cause some bloke at the visa counter had a bad hair day?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

AaLF said:


> We intend to move to Egypt for several years. We intend to buy a flat to live in. I am a self-funded Australian my wife is Egyptian. Refresh my knowledge of visa rules etc plz. I can still stay on by simply renewing my visa each year or has it changed/tightened up in recent years?









The new rules as follows:

1- Everyone will have one month from the airport. 

2. After a month or at the time we go to GAUZET, nations such as Russia, Ukraine, China, Poland or so-called "East" will receive a visa for three months after approval of the person's profile in the department of national security and undergo a hearing with the employee Gauzet for other nationalities ie, British, German and Italian or American so-called "West" visa 
3 monthly will be renewed automatically. 

3- The 3 months for all nationalities will be including the 1st one month from airport. 

4- After the 3 months , the Russian , Ukrainian , and similar will have other 3 months after national security approval and meeting. British , German and similar will have other 3 months without national security approval. BUT lately there are some cases whan also Western nationalities wait until security approval gave them permition for stay.

5- If any nationality travel out of Egypt within the touristic visa [ extended for example for 3 monthes] , the visa will cancelled and will start from the beginning. Before departure you should go to Gauzet in order to obtain "reentry stamp" or stamp to authorize the continuation of our touristic visa on arrival. 
NOTE 1 Now also reentry stamp for touristic visa is not given automatically. It could be given in some personal cases and Gauzet will decide on place you can have it or not. - DECISION IS GIVEN TO GAUZET CHEAF.
NOTE 2 if you currently have resident visa / for example due to marriage or any different reason / you can fly to your country without any problem but you need to back to Egypt before 6 months. [ information was corrected by Kaptain Eslam from Gauzet on August 15]

6- When you apply for resident visa via real estate it could be for maximum 1 year and each nationalities should submit a contract as follows: 
A) Rent contract stamped from notary public. 
B) Preliminary contract with signature validity. 
C) Registration contract for price USD 50000 minimum or equal currency according to the currency price , electricity invoice and negative certificate from notary public. It is possible to apply for resident visa with GC under 50.000$. Amount higher than 50.000 is required for the people who want to open business in Egypt and receive business resident visa.

7- The resident visa for A and B will be maximum 6 months. 

8- The resident visa for C will be maximum 1 year.

NOTE 3. Residential Suite visas are not granted automatically. Gauzet has the right to refuse to grant a visa residential in every case.

CHANGES TO PREVIOUS ACT:

the ability to obtain a residential visa on the basis of a contract to rent or buy in both versions - registration in the court in Hurghada / SOV - signature of validation / or Green Contract
cancel the 5-year period for which it could obtain a visa one plank before changing the rules. Currently - maximum of 6 monthes or 1 year.These are the supposed new visa rules but as Maiden has already said it's all a bit of a nightmare


----------



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I'd click the 'like' button but what's to like? Think I'll reach for an aspirin & have a good lie down.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

AaLF said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'd click the 'like' button but what's to like? Think I'll reach for an aspirin & have a good lie down.



Lol...you'll need more than an aspirin if you're going to live in Egypt....but you can do as the locals do and fill your self full of Tramadol then everything will be no problem....all i can say is Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yikes what a mess. Called the lawyer we use in Hurghada and they pretty much confirmed all the above. Hopefully more details/explanations will be clarified soon.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> The new rules as follows:
> 
> 1- Everyone will have one month from the airport.
> 
> ...


This is supposed to be the rules but believe me they are not... people are getting deported in Cairo not rumour but fact, I was invited to a farewell party


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is supposed to be the rules but believe me they are not... people are getting deported in Cairo not rumour but fact, I was invited to a farewell party



Someone in Hurghada who has been there for 8yrs and never left has had their passport stamped that they have to leave...reason given "been here too long".Of course they can return but it's the inconveniance and the cost as well,plus it cancels out your visa as no re-entry ones being given,so you have to pay for another one then go through the whole palaver again after one month


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard last night about a friend who hadn't bothered to renew her visa. She then decided to go and do it as she has a car which will need a license. They said you have been here too long (she has travelled back to the UK recently), you have 24 hours to leave the country or go to jail or pay a fine! She has spent a fortune to travel last minute to Istanbul as it was cheaper than the fine.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> I heard last night about a friend who hadn't bothered to renew her visa. She then decided to go and do it as she has a car which will need a license. They said you have been here too long (she has travelled back to the UK recently), you have 24 hours to leave the country or go to jail or pay a fine! She has spent a fortune to travel last minute to Istanbul as it was cheaper than the fine.




I have a friend in Cairo who you probably know as she is always in Gouna.. friend owns property in Cairo and Gouna, divorced but has a daughter and grandchild living in Cairo, Friends status on Facebook last night.. What is happening with visas why I am having to be fighting and crying to stay here.. 

Another friend told me her army general told her that they want the visa money, that they are not really bothered about people staying but they want the visas to be paid for on time, now if they only would make applying for a visa easy and no hanging around the magaama then I am sure we would all do it.. 

Another problem is the expats that are working without work permits.. You are breaking the law,


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend in Cairo who you probably know as she is always in Gouna..


An estimated 20,000 people in El Gouna (more like 10,000) impossible to know even the ex-pats that live here full time


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> An estimated 20,000 people in El Gouna (more like 10,000) impossible to know even the ex-pats that live here full time


Everyone knows her.. she is notorious and loud lol


----------



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

About.... 'breaking the law'. I intend to reside there for several years. I intend to pay my way by buying a flat to live + one or two to rent out. So that'll make me a landlord. Do i need to register somehow as a business?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Who knows what the rules are but this has been posted on a Facebook group from an Italian Honorary Consul:

You can enter Egypt with a passport and get a touristic visa which can be renewed with below condition: 
- 3 months extension for anybody 
- 6 months maximum extension if you own an apartment not registered 
-1 year. Maximum extension if you own a registered apartment 
- 1 year resident visa if you own an apartment registered with a value above $ 50.000 
- maximum 1 year resident visa for parents of kids attending school in Egypt 
-1 to 5 year resident visa for who is married to Egyptian 

Only resident visa entitles to open bank account or to purchase a car or motorbike. 

Then we received a 2nd mail :
Who has a touristic visa and ask for a renewal will be asked to leave the country immediately and return in order to process a new visa as per the new rules. The touristic visa will not be renewed for the ones not entering in the different options to have a long stay visa (kids at school, Egyptian husband, owning an apartment) The touristic visa will not be renewed more than 3 months for the ones not having one of the above options. Documents must be provided and will be examined by National security. This way it will no longer be possible to extend long term stay with touristic visa.

I have no idea now about starting a business. If your property is registered the rules were you cannot sell for two years nor own more than two properties?

You can only work in your business if you have invested X amount of money.


----------



## notterry (Nov 6, 2015)

Totally! It seems that most people are getting visas renewed for 6 months but the process is now daunting and long winded. Also there is the possibility of being told to leave the country at short notice for up to 1 month how do you arrange that and get a good price in a few days and where would I go for 1 month - I have no UK home so I guess it would mean 1 month in a B+B and the dog goes in an Egyptian Kennel for 1 month at 80LE per day! Oh joy to be a resident. Seriously I would advise anyone to reconsider carefully before buying property in sharm or relocating here!


----------

